# Rotisserie Chicken Undercooked



## debodun (Jan 21, 2017)

Recently I purchased a rotisserie chicken at the local supermarket. When I separated the legs and wings from the rest, I found the meat red and rubbery around the joints. I reported it to the store through their online contact page. Their only explanation was they the chickens are cooked until the internal temperature is 160°. 

This isn't the only time I've had a problem with their already cooked food items. Most of the time they are fine, but every once in a while it seems someone is cutting corners where cooking is concerned. How can a store ensure all policies are being followed? Could be some impatient person just looks at the outside, determines the baking is done and puts it out for sale. It defeats the purpose of buying cooked food if you have to bring it home and finish cooking it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 21, 2017)

I never had that problem with rotisserie chickens where I shop, if anything they're overdone. You were smart to notify the management of the problem, maybe their online contact page wasn't enough and a phone call to the store manager would have gotten better results.  In the end, they can lose you as a customer if they blow off your concerns, especially when it comes to health safety.


----------



## debodun (Jan 21, 2017)

It seems these days that businesses are spending more time trying to cover their butts than deal with customer dissatisfaction.


----------



## jnos (Jan 21, 2017)

I've had that happen once. I took it back in a plastic bag and got my money back. They were very apologetic and said they would check on their processing.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 21, 2017)

debodun said:


> It seems these days that businesses are spending more time trying to cover their butts than deal with customer dissatisfaction.



I think nowadays they're more worried about getting fined or bad publicity by the health department than worrying about an angry customer.  If someone got sick from those, it would be a wake up call.


----------



## dog lover (Jan 21, 2017)

I've had it happen both ways. Most of the time they are good, but sometimes overcooked or undercooked. Undercooked doesn't bother me that much, I notice right away and pop it in the oven for a bit. Overcooked - can't fix that without cutting the whole thing up and making soup or something in gravy.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 21, 2017)

I wouldn't eat it and would complain,  but in all fairness I have read recently that if the temperature hits the target for being done for the type of meat being cooked,it is safe to eat. I would be a bit leery of putting it in the oven to finish cooking it because I would have no way of telling how long it was sitting in the store under cooked. Maybe just enough time to spread bacteria all through the bird. Just a thought.


----------



## nvtribefan (Jan 21, 2017)

I would return it.
If I had an issue more than once, I would simply stop buying the products from that source.
"Cutting corners"?  What benefit could there be in under cooking a chicken?


----------

